# How many rounds loaded in mags do you keep?



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

I've always figured that loose rounds are not much good in a gunfight, so I just ordered a few extra mags. Ended up buying about half the mags I could of gotten for the same money if I had bought the cheaper ones, but hopefully the more expensive ones were worth it, but that is another thread. Just wanted to see how many rounds most folks keep loaded and ready to go.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

For here in the house in town, just the one mag in my 1911.. Once I get out to the country, I'll probably keep every mag I own loaded.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

Springfield XDM 9mm - 19 round mags loaded with 18 rounds. When carrying I don't carry a spare mag, but i do have the spares loaded at home. Yes, people have warmed me about spring fatigue but I can by replacement mags more easily than spare skin and bones.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

The 1911 mag I have loaded now I've kept that way for almost 20 years now... and I just shot it a few months ago. No problem what so ever with the spring being too weak... 

Especially now with newer metals in newer mags, spring fatigue is more of a myth than anything. If it was a problem, a lot of springs inside guns would be an issue...


----------



## WoodTick (Oct 16, 2012)

Call me paranoid, but every firearm I own that has a magazine has one in the weapon and at least spare loaded for it. To me an unloaded firearm is nothing more than an expensive club.

Safety first OF COURSE, they are either in my possesion or locked up in the gun cabinet. There are no loaded guns stockpiled around my house.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

18 in 20rd....28 in 30rd...tracer next to last bullet..


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

For the AR15 and M4, four full pouches and a mag in each gun (total of 8 loaded mags)

For the M1A, two full ammo pouches and one in the gun (total of 5 loaded mags)

For the 1911's, two full ammo pouches and a mag in each pistol (total of 6 loaded mags)

For the .45 acp revolvers, a moonclip in each revolver plus about 10 loaded moonclips

For the M1 Garands, three loaded ammo belts (total of 30 loaded clips)

For the Thompson M1, a loaded 5 cell pouch (holding 5 loaded 20rd mags) and a loaded 3 cell pouch (holding 3 loaded 30rd mags).


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

I keep 2 loaded mags for my Glock handy and 1 loaded mag for .380. If i need more than 41rds in any circumstance, Its either worse than I need to deal with or Ill have plenty of time to reload......

Jim


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

zant said:


> 18 in 20rd....28 in 30rd...tracer next to last bullet..


Never thought of that! Putting a tracer as the 2nd to last round.. Might have to try that...


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Experience has taught me that the "checker" and additional brands MIL SPEC'd for the M9 9mm springs will fatigue and become absolutely useless for the last 5 rounds of each mag. I had to order my men to insure they kept their mags unloaded every chance they could when "inside
the wire. The best case was keeping 2 mags loaded and "relaxing" the rest while in a minimal threat area.

I have been leery ever since, but the difference is I use higher quality mags with my personal weapons. 

BTW, most of us ordered better mags in theater, bit for a period only had what the gov was issuing. The actual "Beretta" brand mags did not have the spring issues.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

beowoulf90 said:


> Never thought of that! Putting a tracer as the 2nd to last round.. Might have to try that...


Works well,as soon as you see the trace,hit mag release or paddle,reload,do it again


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

zant said:


> Works well,as soon as you see the trace,hit mag release or paddle,reload,do it again


Yup I understood the reason for being the 2nd to last..


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

simi-steading said:


> For here in the house in town, just the one mag in my 1911.. Once I get out to the country, I'll probably keep every mag I own loaded.



Hmmm, i would have thought the opposite, when in town, keep all mags loaded.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

zant said:


> 18 in 20rd....28 in 30rd...tracer next to last bullet..


Serious? If yes, an excellent idea. I didn't know I could get tracer rounds.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

CesumPec said:


> Serious? If yes, an excellent idea. I didn't know I could get tracer rounds.


Of course you can buy tracer,ap,api,etc-just if you don't reload,they cost about a buck each....I reload for them-just need 844T or 846T powder-get tracers from Hi-tech ammo-no hazmat charge from them.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

The MAK90 has 30 round mag in it,another partially loaded(too lazy to go downstairs and bring a box of ammo up)
The SIG556 has two 30 round mags.
The XD40 has two loaded mags.
The 357 has seven rounds.
The Mossberg shotgun is loaded with 7 rounds.
The single shot shotgun has a round sitting on top of it ready to go.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I know what i keep , but wondered if i was paranoid so reading all this i had wondered what local law enforcement carried , i happened to see an officer i knew today , 2-15 round mags for G22 +16 in the gun squad rifle in the car with 2 - 30 rnd mags , then the SHTF bag this sounded like this was a collection of stuff and extra mags unspecified quantity but in excess of 200 more rounds , with the expectation it should never be needed but better safe than sorry 

i don't feel as paranoid any more , i get that law enforcement is responding to problems , but as i have told the wife , they know a lot more than they let on to the general public 

I also feel this is true about fema and ready Wisconsin , that they know much more than they are telling and the list of things confirm my suspicions

about the only thing readyWisconsin.gov doesn't tell you to have on hand is a gun 

a nurse friend was asked to be a part of her counties emergency management discussion team , talk about making an instant pepper out of some one , she did a 180 so fast it, made her husbands head spin who was already thinking they needed to prep more but she hadn't seen the need

a friend who is a prison guard says, they let us guard them , if they could all agree on anything the few guards could be over run so fast , they wouldn't have a chance , and they know it.


----------



## open68 (Nov 12, 2012)

The Glock and the 1911 both have loaded mags in them and one spare mag each. I do need to get some of my rifles back to were I am living but due to circumstance hard to do and keep secure.

Also do like the tracer idea good thought there.....


----------



## tgmr05 (Aug 27, 2007)

Varies, depends on location, activities, type of firearm, etc. good rule of thumb is loaded gun and 2-3 reloads, at a minimum. Some folks like to load many more than that. I happen to think more is better, especially around the house...

I have seen anywhere from 250 to 1500 rounds loaded in magazines for multiple firearms in some federal LE folks vehicles.... Really depends on what one may encounter, and some of those guys have no clue where they may be sent from day to day, so some are prepared for quite a bit...


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

Chiappa 1911 .22lr 2mags loaded (21) (this is the kids back door gun)
LCP 380acp- 3 6rnds (19) at the rdy 
XDM 9mm- 4 16 rounders loaded (65)
XD(s) 45 ACP- 3 7rnd, 2 6rnd (34)
RIA 9mm 1911-4 9rnd- (37)
Ruger sr1911- 4 7rnd-(29)
SW db 38sp revolver 6 plus loose box under

870 12g 6+1 4 on the saddle 5 in the sleeve 15 on the sling (saddle/sleeve are split between 00 4shot and 7 bird shot for pest control)

AR's- each one has combat loadout- 1 in gun 6 in pack
AK's- each has 1in gun 4 in pack
(got a new toy I am gonna show later no photos yet, but same pack as ar's)

Heck i even keep the mosin/milsurps at the ready. If a gun dont go bang at least once every 3 months it doesn't stay in my house. If I am in need of a gun I want to be able to reach somewhere close and find one. However Got a newborn around now, so may need to change my ways.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I won't tell! :heh:


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

tarbe said:


> I won't tell! :heh:


Yeah, there's a few things I won't talk about. That's one of them.:hrm:


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

All I will say is I hope I have loaded 1 more round than I ever will need.
Steve


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Sounds like the kind of question that gets put into a file.


----------



## bikehealer1 (Oct 8, 2009)

the .45 has three mags loaded hollow/fullmetal/hollow.
the .9 the same
the pump shotgun .00 buck
the .22 CCI stingers with a lil sumthin in the holes.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 2, 2012)

Enough!


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I keep them full and rotate every month. Never had a spring fail.

Bobg


----------



## IndianaWoodsman (Mar 17, 2009)

1911 - 13 loaded mags
AR15 - 16 loaded Mags
10/22 - 6 loaded mags
XD40SUB - 2 loaded mags
M1 Carbine - 12 loaded mags of various capacity. (I like the 15 rounders more than the 30's)
Saiga 20 - 1 5rd mag loaded


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

One. I live in the country and I dont' really envision being in a protracted firefight any time in the near future.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Hollowdweller said:


> One. I live in the country and I dont' really envision being in a protracted firefight any time in the near future.


 I don't expect that my house will start on fire, but I still keep five 20# fire extinguishers around just in case.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Hollowdweller said:


> One. I live in the country and I dont' really envision being in a protracted firefight any time in the near future.


 I live WAAAAAAAAAAAY in the country.....I keep fire exts,insurance on my home,etc.......I don't envision using those either...so should they be thrown out???


----------



## liteluvr (Dec 12, 2012)

Every mag is loaded to the hilt.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> I don't expect that my house will start on fire, but I still keep five 20# fire extinguishers around just in case.


 
If I had that much ammo laying around I'd be afraid of fire too!:happy:


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

zant said:


> I live WAAAAAAAAAAAY in the country.....I keep fire exts,insurance on my home,etc.......I don't envision using those either...so should they be thrown out???


 
No but fire or damage to your home way more likely.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Ok guys, help me out here. We keep no mags loaded. DH says that damages the spring. We don't carry on a daily bases so all our guns are locked in the safe (not up to debating the gun in safe is useless....heard it all before, this the the choice we have made for now). 

Does keeping them loaded when in storage damage the spring?? I want an honest answers....I promise not to go back to DH and say well so-and-so on HT said your full of bunk, lol. I totally understand having fully loaded mags if your gun is in a "ready" positions....ours aren't.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

No it does not damage them... I've got one in my 45 that has been loaded over 10 years and I used it just a couple weeks ago, and it still works like it is supposed to... 

I keep an SKS magazine loaded.. been that way for years and years, and it still works like new too..

Another myth right up there that dry firing your gun will break it.... Used to be a time that was some what true, but with modern guns, it's another myth..


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

simi-steading said:


> No it does not damage them... I've got one in my 45 that has been loaded over 10 years and I used it just a couple weeks ago, and it still works like it is supposed to...
> 
> I keep an SKS magazine loaded.. been that way for years and years, and it still works like new too..
> 
> Another myth right up there that dry firing your gun will break it.... Used to be a time that was some what true, but with modern guns, it's another myth..


Thank you.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Modern springs in a QUALITY magazine don't take a set......don't know about cheap ones as I don't own any.........DON'T dryfire a rimfire-it will damage firing pin.


----------

